# Cast and Blast action!



## tscott44 (Jan 9, 2013)

With seasons end nearing be sure to get your duck hunting in!

Wade fishing as well as boat fishing has been solid, lots of heavy winter redfish as well as some very nice trout!

All gear provided for boat fishing trips, be sure to bring the family out and spend some quality time on the water while its nice and cool!

Capt. Travis Thompson
361-815-5191


----------



## Fishwrangler (Jul 23, 2019)

What kind of structure are you targeting for fish in that area? Seems like there isn’t a lot of mud and shell.


----------

